# Venice



## 107990

Hi, i would like to visit Venice on my next trip. I have never been to Italy, always gone to France and Iberia. Can anyone offer any advice on where to stay and how to get into Venice. Has anyone ever used the waterbuses/taxis and what's the score with tickets etc. I am told you need at least 3 days to get a feel for the place, is that about right. I hear it's very cold and damp until about march, is that so ?. Any advice on where to stay, quite happy to either wildcamp or use a site. I prefer to have a meal and a drink out in the evenings so any advice on that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Don_Madge

DollarYen said:


> Hi, i would like to visit Venice on my next trip. I have never been to Italy, always gone to France and Iberia. Can anyone offer any advice on where to stay and how to get into Venice. Has anyone ever used the waterbuses/taxis and what's the score with tickets etc. I am told you need at least 3 days to get a feel for the place, is that about right. I hear it's very cold and damp until about march, is that so ?. Any advice on where to stay, quite happy to either wildcamp or use a site. I prefer to have a meal and a drink out in the evenings so any advice on that would be much appreciated.


Hi D Y,

You might find this info useful.

FLORENCE - VENICE

FLORENCE
Camping Michelangelo (www.ecvaanze.it) is situated in an olive grove overlooking the old city of Florence. There are fine views of the city from the site. There is a bus stop outside the site or one can walk to the city in about twenty minutes. It has two shortcomings the price 30 Euro per night and 3 amp electricity.

We stayed three nights but most people only stayed two. The site is excellent for short stays and the facilities are very good and well maintained. The site does have problems when it's wet. The lower pitches tend to get waterlogged after heavy rain.

The site gets very crowded. If you have anything over seven metres arrive on site before midday. The reception staff are very helpful with maps and directions etc.

DIRECTIONS

Leave Autostrada A1 at Florence Certosa. Follow the Florence signs for about 3 miles then follow Piazzale Michelangelo (Yellow sign) signs. This is a very large viewing area overlooking the city. The site is on the left 200 metres past the viewing point. If approaching from any other direction just follow the signs for Piazzle Michelangelo which is well signed from the city centre.

VENICE ON THE CHEAP.

The cheapest way to see Venice is to free camp at Punti Sabbioni and then the ferry to St Marks (6 Euro & 50 minutes). They run every half hour throughout the day.

Take the road signed Cavallino/Punti Sabbioni from Jessolo at the ferry terminal turn left and parking is available on the left in approx 200 metres. There is also Camper Service parking area Euro 14 per night (Parking/electricity/water/tank emptying facility) at approx 500 metres in the same direction. Camping Mirimare is next to the camper parking and they charge Euro 19 per night.

There is also parking by turning right at the ferry terminal and parking is available on the left in approx 300 metres.

This is the situation in mid May. It could change in the high season as parking is at a premium in the area.

A new bus station/paid parking area is under construction at the ferry terminal. It's due for completion in mid July.

WARNING 
As you approach Punti Sabbioni you will see the tourist coach park on the right. When you have passed the coach park you will most likely see people standing in the middle of the road waving their arms about. Don't panic they are only trying to get you to use their paid parking areas at five Euro a go. They can get pretty persistent when business is slow


----------



## Invicta

Have stayed on two different sites at Punta Sabbioni and visited Venice from there by catching the ferry. We also enjoyed the excellent sandy beaches adjacent to the camping sites as well as seeing the sights of Venice.

Can't recall the costs as it was over 17 years since the last trip the first one being in 1984.


----------



## Grizzly

Camping Fusina is not cheap but could not be more convenient for Venice and is very well situated across the lagoon. If you go go to the edge of the site and park right beside the lagoon with wonderful views. It is very easy to find (see database) There is a bar and restaurant on site or you can come back safely on a ferry or bus

The Fusina ferry is frequent and outside the gates of the site and goes to Zattere. There is also a bus stop outside.

Buy a 12 hour ACTV transport pass in Venice at one of the water bus stops and you can then use it all day to go up and down the Grand Canal, to Murano and Burano and to the Lido, getting off as and when you want. The system is very straightforward to use. It is about the only thing you can buy in Venice that is real value for money !

http://europeforvisitors.com/venice/articles/venice-card.htm

Do not eat or drink at the "honey pot " cafes without checking the prices very carefully. They can be very high indeed.

Walk through the back streets as well as the main areas as you'll see some wonderful things.

I'd recommend doing a bit of reading before you go to get your bearings and an idea of the history of the place.

Wear comfortable shoes - the cobbles and bridges play havoc with your feet and calf muscles.

G


----------



## GerryD

The ferry from Punta Sabbioni is great as it takes you into Venice via the picture book waterway.
The sites around Punta Sabbioni are good and very lively. Very busy in season and pitches are very tight. When they are busy they are inclined to accept you without regard to the size of unit and then leave you to your own devices.
Unless you are a devout romantic, avoid the bars in St Marks Square. half the price just around the corner.


----------



## eddied

Buon giorno,
can't add much to the excellent advice you've already been given re camping/soste for Venice. Can just add that yes, in the winter months Venice, like most of Northern Italy, can become very wet and cold and miserable. But you can also get a series of warmer drier spells. In whatever weather, Venice is a totally romantic and fascinating city, so you will enjoy it. Mid November 2006 was there with very cold ( 3-5C) nights, but sunny days at around 16C. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay

Hi;

We visited camping fusina a few years back and had a great time although it is expensive. There have been some reports of noisy revellers/backpackers but perhaps we were just lucky. Can't fault the location though with spectacular views over the lagoon.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=276

http://www.camping-fusina.com/

Theres another camp site near punta sabbioni on the jessolo peninsular called camping miramare.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=413

http://www.camping-miramare.it/index-gb.htm

pete


----------



## Pusser

It is my view that the water buses are disasters waiting to happen. Being absurdly overcrowed and should one of them be in a collision, there are simply not enought life jackets to go around and that is assuming you can find any in the bit you are in. I would only use the launche type boats for serious travel.


----------



## grumpyman

As stated in previous post most covered. Last October I was there with friends one of whom has a relation who is a Opera singer living there for the past 16 years.They took us out one evening and showed us where to get a good priced meal which is almost everywhere.If you go into the Square be prepared to pay £5 per Coffee keep to the side streets no problem. Water Buses are the only form of travel so you get used to them.


----------



## 98483

we stayed in jesolo de lido, took the scooter to the ferry.

intriging place to visit, make sure you get a map of the city.


----------



## griffly16

Never been there in a motorhome but have stayed in apartments 3 times 

Wonderful place. Just wander around - everywhere is beautiful. Like others have said, avoid St. Marks Square if you don't want to take out a loan for a coffee. We've eaten at a small Cafe/Restaurant called Cavatappi (the Corkscrew) which is only 5 mins walk from the square and had some wonderful wine and food for about £20-25 per head.

Water Taxis are much better than the water boats, but are pricey (90EUR from the airport to the island. If you've got the time though, no need for a vaporetto or taxi - just walk. You'll see so much more.

Griff


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We also stayed at the motorhome Parking Danti Alighiera in Punta Sabbioni in June 2005 when it was €16 + elec quite packed in but secure and well guarded by the watchful owners. The free wild camping further down the road towards the beach was mostly on a sandy track and quite crowded.

We bought a 24 hour travel pass for the water buses for €10.50 each and hopped on and off all day when we wanted a rest from walking around the fascinating streets - get a route map to work out the options. Excellent value 

We had time the next morning to go across the Lagoon to Burano for a different and quieter experience

link here>> Venice

We must return for a longer stay sometime 

Steve


----------



## olley

Hi the advice about the prices in St. Marks square are well founded. I got charged over €7 for a small coke.

It did come in a glass with ice though. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## hilldweller

Well is it to be

Fusina or Punta Sabbioni Miramare ?????

Looking on Google Earth it looks like Miramare is a bit more holiday like with a long beach suitable relaxing with a nice cool beer or two.

Fusina is a shorter ferry.

OTOH it could be nice to drop the line "Oh we once dropped in on Enzo when we were in Italy".

So many sites, so little time.

What does the team think ?


----------



## bobandjane

*venice*

We stayed at lido de jesolo. Nice site right on the beach.WE walked up to the tour boat. Venice was very nice if you try you can beat the price down on the gondola trips but still over priced. Don't even think about eating or even a coffee in st marks square. But then you only go once enjoy.Bob


----------



## bigfoot

Last time we were there we camped here
http://www.casavio.it/eng/camping_cavallino/dove_siamo.asp


----------



## JMS64

Venice is a marvellous city. I'm heading out for a long weekend at Easter and can't wait to get there.

The vaporettos (water buses) are the cheapest method of transport (see http://www.actv.it/english/navigazione.php?pagina=tariffe_vaporetto) or walk -you'll never really get lost! Avoid the private taxis they're a rip off.

For eating out try this site (http://www.restaurantsomh.com/venice.htm) I've found their recommendations quite good. The comments re St Marks Square are correct but splash out once for a coffee or drink and just sit and let the world go by.

The islands of Burano, Murano and Torcello are all worth a visit if you have time.

Enjoy.


----------



## hilldweller

bigfoot said:


> Last time we were there we camped here


Yeh, but was it any good 

There's one in the CC guide, 7 restaurants, a chapel and an ice rink. Not our cup of tea but what a spec. Once upon a time it may have had Butlins on the entrance.

I'm trying to get close to Punta Sabbione.

The orignal possibility, Miramare, is not what I was looking at on Google Earth, it was Marina di Venezia, nice beech, not too far from ferry.


----------



## nukeadmin

what time of year are you planning to go Brian ?


----------



## hilldweller

nukeadmin said:


> what time of year are you planning to go Brian ?


Should be there on May 12th


----------



## THEPOET

Hi,
just to add my 2 pence worth, and nobody has yet mentioned; If you want to visit any of the churches, then the ladies must cover at least their shoulders. No bare flesh allowed I'm afraid. The Churches have their own people at the doors and will turn you away if the ladies have bare shoulders.

Pete


----------



## legend654

Last year we stayed on the "Aire" which is right on the Island at a car park next to the ferry. You can then walk everywhere. The Aire has electric, water and waste. We stayed at Carnival without any bother.

Guy


----------



## sprokit

Visited Venice early May last year - we weren't sruck on many of the places we looked at en-route, so went onto to Punta Sabioni – right next to the lagoon, about 10 mins walk to the ferry. The ferry trip into Venice (to the Piazza San Marco steps) is a wonderfully relaxing 40 minutes and only costs about €12 return per person.

Decided on the site at Camping Miramare (41 euros for 2 nights - 1 euro more than the aire beside the site). There's a shop on the site which seems to sell everything and a restaurant just outside the gate, which makes excellent pizza.

There is no longer a beach due to the lagoon flood defences, which were being built when we were there.

The road past Camping Miramare runs on for about a further 2 km past the site – where we spotted wild campers. There are signs all along the front showing what constitutes camping (local statutes).

As others have said - get away from the tourist traps to eat - some of the little cafes/restaurants in the back street were superb.

You need about 3 days to see all the touristy bits and sample the atmosphere - nice to visit, but wouldn't want to be there much longer than this.

You'll find that even in May it's very crowded (not as bad, or as hot, as our previous visit in August 2004), depending on the vagaries of the weather it can either be a pleasant sunny day or hot and a bit uncomfortable - but with a bit of patience you'll enjoy your visit.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## hilldweller

legend654 said:


> Last year we stayed on the "Aire" which is right on the Island


I saw a car park on GE, at the end of the causeway, I guessed it was for delivery only, you can actually park there ? Amazing.


----------



## peejay

sprokit said:


> Decided on the site at Camping Miramare (41 euros for 2 nights - 1 euro more than the aire beside the site). There's a shop on the site which seems to sell everything and a restaurant just outside the gate, which makes excellent pizza.
> 
> There is no longer a beach due to the lagoon flood defences, which were being built when we were there.
> 
> The road past Camping Miramare runs on for about a further 2 km past the site - where we spotted wild campers. There are signs all along the front showing what constitutes camping (local statutes).
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Keith, theres some good up to date info there, perhaps you could add a review to the ::Miramare entry:: in the MHF database ? (pretty please :roll: ).

pete


----------



## griffly16

JMS64 - 'Avoid the private taxis they're a rip-off'

Depends on the circumstances - last couple of times I've been it's worked out at about £17 each (4 of us) or £11 each (6 of us) from the airport to Venice. That's comparable with the fare for the water bus. Much more fun and a lot, lot faster - like being in James Bond 

Admittedly expensive if there are only two of you, but I personally wouldn't use the water bus again like we did the first time. Way too crammed.

Griff


----------



## GOVER

Camping Fusina has been mentioned is earlier posts. I stayed there 4 days last August and would offer the following observations:

1 The owner charges double fees for large outfits, not just RVs but larger German MHs.

2 The bar's large advertising neon sign had the F-word included in its logo, which required some explanation to our younger children.

3 The mosquitos and other bitey jobbies zoom in as soon as light fades and it is unpleasant even trying to cook or eat outside.

4 The electricity is 6 amp but if you are on the front you can hook into the marina berths which offer 10 amp if you need it.

5 Coach loads of european drinking teams come and go to the chalets and statics that are for rent.

Hope this is useful

Gover


----------



## hilldweller

Thanks for all the advice everyone.

I took the plunge and booked a week at Marina di Venezia. It's used by Eurocamp and Thompsons and others so must have reasonable standards.

I've told 'er indoors to line up the insect repellent.

And then ??????

Got another full week before leaving for home.

Advice round these parts suggests Slovenia.


----------



## Grizzly

hilldweller said:


> Advice round these parts suggests Slovenia.


I'd second that - and third it. Smashing country, lovely people, excellent campsites, wonderful scenery and not far from Venice.

See my blog ( and photos - which one day I will put together with the blog).

G


----------



## sprokit

> Keith, theres some good up to date info there, perhaps you could add a review to the ::Miramare entry:: in the MHF database ? (pretty please ).
> pete


Awwww - go on then - since you asked so nicely  
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## sprokit

> Keith, theres some good up to date info there, perhaps you could add a review to the ::Miramare entry:: in the MHF database ? (pretty please ).
> pete


Awwww - go on then - since you asked so nicely  
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## hilldweller

It's not only wimmin who change their minds.

Scratch Slovenia for this time.

We have unfinished business in Florence.

Then Pisa.

Then Nice and home via Route Napoleon.

That'll do nicely.


----------



## Brucey0705

*Thanks Everyone for the tips*

We are reading this in Milan, tomorrow we head off to Venice and logged on for advice... Very helpful. Don't think we'll still be there on the 12th Brian... But if we find out any useful info we will post here. Thanks Bruce & Lisa


----------



## 107088

olley said:


> Hi the advice about the prices in St. Marks square are well founded. I got charged over €7 for a small coke.
> 
> It did come in a glass with ice though. :lol:
> 
> Olley


are you cerain it was in a glass?


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Thanks Everyone for the tips*



Brucey0705 said:


> Thanks Bruce & Lisa


Hi Bruce and Lisa, and welcome to the forums!

I absolutely adore Venice, and although a new-found hatred of flying means no more weekends away, we will visit in the motorhome sometime soon-ish.

Anyway, just wanted to say hello 

Gerald


----------



## jhelm

Since we live only about an hour or less from Venice we have been there many times, but only for day trips. We just drive our car straight into Venice and park at the main parking structures in Piazza Roma, very simple. This is no help to campers, but I do have a question. We were there a week ago and saw several campers driving off towards the Tranchetta parking area. Anyone know about this. I am going to check further. Maybe they were just lost.


----------



## olley

Hi jhelm their is an aire on Tranchetta see here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3109

Olley


----------

